# Large(ish) City EMS Openings Across the US.



## OKparamurse (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, who's hiring across the US in larger cities? Preferably 200k plus population and an all or at least predominantly 911 service. I've been an AEMT for the last 4 years and recently got my paramedic ~6mo ago, I've always worked 911 so not looking for anything interfacility. I'm really just looking to relocate outta OK and do some traveling while I'm still young-ish. Lol


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 13, 2015)

google AMR or Acadian to name a couple that are companies that are always hiring all over the country.


----------



## Parameduck (Oct 13, 2015)

REMSC is advertising across the US, they are out of Reno, not the coolest city in the world, but Lake Tahoe is a beautiful fun spot.  AMR Spokane, Eastern Washington, is offering $5000 relocating bonus's.  AMR pays pretty well, is unionized and once you get your foot in the door can transfer when they have openings.  FDNY EMS is always hiring, from what I've looked into you will have to spend some time out that way getting your REMAC(NYC's protocols) as you have to have your licesne in NY to test there and it is only offered so many times a year.  

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Parameduck (Oct 13, 2015)

looks like its called REMSA, there is a discussion on it a few posts below!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 13, 2015)

Albuquerque Ambulance, Williamson County TX, Galveston County, TX, Durham County, NC. Wake County, NC. Those are all county run services except AAS in NM. I will try to think of more soon.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 13, 2015)

Durham County, from what I have heard and talking to there director is it is a very good agency to work for, and decent protocols, but I have not seen them to make a fair judgement on that, just from what I have heard.  I do not know the pay or anything but if you PM me your email I can send it to him and he will get into touch with you and answer any questions you have.  I do not know if he is on emtlife or not.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 13, 2015)

Skip runs Durham right? If so then he has his head screwed on straight. He helped make Wake County what it was and he would be an aswesome guy to work for.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 13, 2015)

Almost all the big services that hire paramedics (some only hire EMTs and promote from within) will be hiring at some point this year. Big agencies have turnover. 

Here in Colorado, Denver Health and AMR Colorado Springs hire several times a year.


----------



## bizzy522 (Oct 13, 2015)

REMSA in Reno, medic west or AMR in Vegas, AMR in Spokane Washington, Austin Travis county, Medstar in fort worth, Denver Health, Williamson county (north of Austin), harris county esd1(north Houston), Grady ems in Atlanta, wake county or medic in NC


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Oct 13, 2015)

Denver Health: http://denverems.org/employment. Last I heard there's going to be an academy starting in January.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 14, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Skip runs Durham right? If so then he has his head screwed on straight. He helped make Wake County what it was and he would be an aswesome guy to work for.



Yes he does, he is a great guy!


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Oct 14, 2015)

Come work for Louisville Metro EMS. We need more paramedics!


----------



## cruiseforever (Oct 14, 2015)

Hennepin County EMS is hiring.  They cover Minneapolis and a few suburbs.  Starting pay is $21.00.


----------



## NCmedic (Oct 15, 2015)

Happy to talk to you about Mecklenburg EMS Agency in Charlotte,  several upcoming assessment centers. We are experiencing tremendous call volume growth and are actively searching for paramedics.  Great benefits, state retirement, regionally competitive pay, aggressive pay bands, amazing medical director, advancement and growth opportunity......


----------



## NCmedic (Oct 15, 2015)

bizzy522 said:


> REMSA in Reno, medic west or AMR in Vegas, AMR in Spokane Washington, Austin Travis county, Medstar in fort worth, Denver Health, Williamson county (north of Austin), harris county esd1(north Houston), Grady ems in Atlanta, wake county or medic in NC



Appreciate the shout out for Medic!


----------



## bizzy522 (Oct 16, 2015)

NCmedic said:


> Appreciate the shout out for Medic!


Haha no problem. Always been in my list of places to get great experience.


----------



## Muffin (Oct 17, 2015)

OkEMT said:


> Hey guys and gals, who's hiring across the US in larger cities? Preferably 200k plus population and an all or at least predominantly 911 service. I've been an AEMT for the last 4 years and recently got my paramedic ~6mo ago, I've always worked 911 so not looking for anything interfacility. I'm really just looking to relocate outta OK and do some traveling while I'm still young-ish. Lol


Here in California many of the big cities uncluding San Diego and most of the cities of the bay area are hiring EMTs  for AMR as a result of their aquisition of Rural Metro.


----------



## MOmedic (Oct 30, 2015)

Mercy and Cox EMS here in Springfield, MO are usually hiring. It's not a really big city but it's got a lot to do. Cost of living is low. Starting pay for medics is around $36k/year with no experience and no OT. Mercy protocols are very aggressive. Cox not as much. MUCH better than my experiences at AMR or Rural/Metro back home.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 31, 2015)

If you want a big city EMS system, look at FDNY EMS, Boston EMS, Newark EMS, Jersey City EMS, Philly FD/EMS, DC FD/EMS, Pittsburg EMS, Seattle Medic1 or just look up the largest cities you would be open to moving to, and look up their EMS provider.

As was mentioned, most biggest systems have higher turnover rates, and most hire every 3 to 6 months, so you fill out the application, and they will contact you when they are doing the evaluation process.

Wake County EMS, Durham County EMS, and Orange County EMS are all county EMS systems with at least one big city in their coverage area.  Yes, Skip runs DCoEMS, and he is a friend of mine, but I have paramedic and EMT friends at DCoEMS who are unhappy there and looking to get out.  Skip definitely has his work cut out for him, and he has been lciuooking to add good people to the system and get rid of people that need to be gotten rid of.  And Durham Co pays relatively poorly, but they do give you a higher rate if you have experience at your level in EMS.

Even the guys at Wake will tell you it isn't a utopia, despite what their PR guy says, and Orange County is making constant improvements.  MEDIC in Charlotte is a great place to gain experience, but I hear they run their crews into the ground, and have a high turnover rate (although Wake is almost as bad), although that is typically higher with most urban systems.

If your youngish, single, and have some money to burn, send applications to everywhere you want to work (and if you get into Medic1 in Seattle, consider it awesome), and finish their assessment centers, and see who offers you a job.   You can do your own research for large cities, and if you have questions about particular systems, feel free to ask if anyone has experience with them.


----------



## TNEMT123 (Oct 31, 2015)

How about Knoxville,TN. Beautiful city, close to the mountains, high call volume larger city with a college atmosphere.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Nov 9, 2015)

IEMS Indianapolis


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 9, 2015)

Galveston County is still hiring. Not quite 200k, but great real estate and good cost of living


----------

